

Oculus to hold VR dev conference - alexissantos
http://www.oculusvr.com/connect/

======
angersock
Hah, we tried to set one up for earlier this year in Texas, were told by
everyone they were too busy working on the big trade shows.

If anybody would be interested in getting together in Houston, drop me a line.

